# mpman MP-F57-F59 problems



## andrew784 (Nov 3, 2012)

I've destroyed too many I-pod touches and am now having to resort to using a mpman MP-F57-F59, it was all working fine until one day when I click on the music menu, the songs show up, but when i press play the whole device restarts any advice?


----------

